# firefox can't find any servers [SOLVED]

## jody

Hi

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to post this.

If not, please tell me where i shoud post this problem, thank you.

Until recently my firefox worked well.

But now, every page i point it at i get the error message,

for instance "firefox can't find the server at forums.gentoo.org".

But i can successfully ping forums.gentoo.org.

My system:

```
Linux enki 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Jan 1 20:09:49 CET 2010 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

My firefox is 3.5.6 (reemerged it only yesterday)

The same problem occurs for Epiphany 2.26.3-r1 and Seamonkey 1.1.18 (also emerged yesterday)

However, Opera 10.10 (emerge today) works flawlessly.

To me this seems to indicate that some mozilla component has gone bad, but i'm no expert, so ...

Does anybody have an idea what could have gone wrong here?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

  JodyLast edited by jody on Wed Jan 20, 2010 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## francofallica

Had the same issue on a friends computer running ubuntu. Never find a solution and just re-installed everything. 

I know this is no good answer.  In your case I would try to re-emerge gnome. This might help and remember to run revdep-rebuild. 

good luck 

franco

----------

## pilla

Can you post your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts?

----------

## jody

pilla,

here's the requested files

```
jody@enki ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0, wlan0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

```
jody@enki ~ $ cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   enki localhost

::1      enki localhost

130.60.XXX.XXX   bio-yeti.xxx.xx       bio-yeti     yeti

130.60.YYY.YYY    bio-plankton.yyy.yy bio-plankton plankton

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#
```

Thank you

  Jody

My hosts file is pretty much out of the box with the exception of the two

machines i entered there.

----------

## pilla

Would you try a /etc/resolv.conf with the following lines, just to test if the issue is not in your router's DNS server?

```

nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4

```

These are Google Public DNS servers.

----------

## jody

Hi Pilla

I changed the resolv.conf the way you said, 

and indeed firefox now works!

But i don't understand why ping and opera worked with the 

old nameserver setting (192.168.1.1) and firefox didn't.

Can you explain?

Another problem is that when i (re)start net-eth0, then

dhcp overwrites the contents of resolv.conf.

Is there a way to avoid this?

Thank You very much.

  Jody

----------

## pilla

Jody,

There is probably something wrong with your router configuration (the 192.168.1.1 one). I don't know why your router would not deal with firefox requests but would answer ping requests.

To avoid overwriting of the resolv.conf, if you are not using openrc you may want to add the "nodns" to your network configuration as in the following manual:

Gentoo Networking Manual

----------

## jody

Pilla - Thanks a lot!

  Jody

----------

## Elexorien

I also had the exact same problem.  Thank you for helping both of us fix it.

I don't have physical access to the router as a neighbor is letting me connect to his, and he is out of town...

For the life of me, I could not figure out why all my apps could not connect to the internet at all, but I could still ping google.  I was trying to update my system, had already sync'd my portage tree, but then the next day I could not download any of the packages to emerge them.  Finally I had one package download and after investigating it, it seems that one mirror was in that one package that wasn't in all the others.  So then I had to manually wget everything from that one mirror (ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl to be exact).

I think I even tried to edit my resolv.conf file yesterday to the openDNS servers, but that didn't work (probably because I restarted net.wlan0 after the edit and before I tested it, so dhcp overwrote it).

Anyway, thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

